# problemas video en lg 32ld330



## pcelectronica (Sep 7, 2013)

subirimagenes.net/i/13090802460069909.jpg

subirimagenes.net/i/13090802460969910.jpg

hola espero me puedan ayudar este es un tv gl modelo 32ld330, la falla que se produce y se ve en la imagen trabbaje en la fuente, pero el tv prende con la lluvia y le sale un linea verde que despues de unos segundo se forma la falla que se ve en la imajen, e buscado el plano y no lo encontrado si alguien sabe por alli donde puede estar me ayudaria, 

espero sus consejos y si a alguien le paso esta falla favor pasar el dato que nos puede servir a todos.. muchas gracias ...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 7, 2013)

Amigo bienvenido, *no* es posible ver las imagenes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## eusebio pacheco (Nov 18, 2013)

hola compañero , puedes ver que la fuente esta trabajando bien ya que el tv no se apaga o simplemente funciona al primer encendido esa falla que tienes esta relacionada, al circuito de control t com. la cual esta en la parte superior revisa esa zona , ya que alli es donde se controla toda la apertura de  la imagen. también mira el flexible que comunica la main board principal, con la t com el problema puede estar relacionado con ambas un  saludo


----------

